# Harriets Birth Story- May 27th (9 Days Late!)*Long!*



## sarah0108

Well, My Little girl finally arrived on may 27th, 9 days over and i went into labour naturally! Yay :happydance: thought it would never happen!

Harriet sarah Lees was born at 5:26am and she weighed a huge 8lb 14.5oz!

Heres her birth story...finally got a minute to write it out!

Well it started on the monday (25th, making me exactly 41 weeks) i had woken up feeling a bit crapy and sick. Went to asda with my mum so was doing lots of walking but i just felt quite drained and tired and not really myself, thought i was just ill again as i had been having a couple of sicky days in the past week or so. Then in the car on the way home we had to pull over because i was almost being sick in the car!

Got home and came on here, thought i would just relax and rest because i was feeling rubbish, then at exactlyt 5 o clock i climbed into bed to sleep and watch deal or no deal haha and felt a strong ish contraction. i lay there a minute and realised there was no way i would be able to sleep when i was this uncomfortable. got myself logged on to here and timed my contractions.

They werent painful but enough for me to notice, they were regular then would go irregular again so i just braced myself for another false alarm whilst praying it would be real so i wouldnt have to have a sweep in the morning haha!

Any way by 11 o clock i went down stairs and told my mum i was in pain (by this time they were starting to be a bit more than just uncomfortable and a bit more painful too) so we carried on timing them until around 2am tuesday morning when we rang the Labour suite, by this time they were about 5mins apart Got told to have a deep bath and have paracetamol which did absolutly nothing!

throughout this time i was keeping in touch wit my OH and his mum (as we dont live together lol were only 16:blush:) and by 5am they convinced me to go to hospital and get checked. obviously i was going on about not wanting to waste there time etc.

Anyway at the hospital, got put on a monitor and was checked. Found to be 2cm's so was told to go home until it got worse,she also performed the sweep, which i did not feel haha,she also told me she was sure id have this baby within the next few days :happydance:

So went home and of course, my luck the got worse so i couldnt even sleep-so i had now been up 24 hours and was so tired but determind to walk walk walk and get them going (also i couldnt sleep or sit down do all i could do was walk haha)
By 2pm i really couldnt stay at home any more and went back to hospital, they decided not to check me until about 6ish when i was 3 cms and did another sweep. By about 10pm they pain was getting bad and i was struggling to just breathe through it so they gave me gas and air! it was brilliant. I also used some lemon and clarysage which oh massaged into my back and it did help a bit. contractions were getting stronger but not lasting long enough so the midwife gave me some clarysage on a gauze which she gave my mum and OH mum to waft in front of my face to stregthen and lengthen the contractions- it did work haha!!!

after that things are kind of a blur to me because i was concentring so much on the gas and air for the contractions as the were almost on top of each other. i do know that after a few hours they put me onto the bed and pull in the table for delivering the baby at which point our mums left the room thinking she wouldnt be long and knowing i wanted just us to at the birth. things got a bit bad here as the realised my uterus was coming away slightly and there was blood in the water when they broke them (and the also cut all my poor babys head when they did this :(!) i ended up getting salt water drips and in the end i had to be taken to another consultant lead deparment where they could keep an eye on me as they thought things would get bad.

Anyway everything turned out fine and by 4 am i was asking for more pain relief (was only on gas and air :happydance:) and got some pethedine about 4:15, and i was pushing by about 5 am, the pethedine didnt work until after she was born haha because they gave it to late and when my gorgeous little girl was born at 5:26am, i felt every little bit of pain , which i wouldnt change for the world. i had a 2nd degree tear, so a couple of stitches but they are fine and i cant even feel them haha!

Overall i was a good patient. i didnt scream shout or swear. i was quite and co-operative and i didnt even hurt my OH in the process haha it was so unexpected because i thought i would be screaming my lungs off! 

Personally i dont think birth is as bad as i thought it would be and the labour is more painful than pushing! from the first contraction until harriet was born was 36hours and i hadent slept the night before so the energy i was running off, i have no idea where it came from! haha even now when shes only a week old id still do it all again, and looking back now i wouldnt change anything that happened and my little girl is worth all the tiredness and pain!

Hope you like my story, sorry its long and sorry if it doesnt make sense haha!! x x x x x

Thank you to everyone who i was chatting to throughout my pregnancy x


----------



## ALY

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Frankie

congrats x


----------



## massacubano

congrats! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats hun


----------



## NatalieP

congrats hun!
x


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!


----------



## bunnyg82

Lovely story, congratulations x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## louise1302

congratulations xx


----------



## MamaK

Congratulations darling!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations hun, can't wait to see the pics! x


----------



## emie

congratulations hun...:hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations hunnie Harriet sounds like she was not coming without a struggle bless her =]
36 hours? wow hunnie you are a brave girl well done youuu :baby:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations she is gorgeous x


----------



## claireclaired

Congrats Sarah, you certainly dont sound 16. Im 32 and dont think I ll cope anywhere near as well as you.

Well done on your little girl and I love her name xx

Claire xx
32+1


----------



## sarah0108

claireclaired said:


> Congrats Sarah, you certainly dont sound 16. Im 32 and dont think I ll cope anywhere near as well as you.
> 
> Well done on your little girl and I love her name xx
> 
> Claire xx
> 32+1

Awh thank you claire.

im sure you will do GREAT! i honestly didnt think i would be like i was, i was expecting me to be a right drama queen an giving up but somehow i didnt.. have no idea how i managed it!

Good luck to you! x
x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations. xxx


----------



## sazza

You should be so proud of yourself, sounds like you did really well! Gorgeous girlie you got there! x x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Congrats hon!!! :D


----------



## kelly86

congrats :)


----------



## sarah1989

Lovely Story, Congratulations. Welcome Baby Harriet!

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations!x


----------



## MissL

aww! lovely story! hope you, harriet and daddy are all doing great! xxx


----------



## kit603

Congratulations, just came across your story and thought i'd have a read :)


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks everyone.
yeah we are doing great, shes such a good girl! grown up so quickly and changed loads now!!

x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Well done sarah :) your so brave!
ilove you & harriet lots 
xx


----------



## princess_bump

aww i've never read this! well done honey :hugs: x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations :)


----------



## KerryanneJ09

why hello there my lovely sarah :D 

i wasnt here to congratulate you at the time. so ill do it now instead :D

congratulations on your absolutley gorgeous little Harriet.

and well done you :D 

sorry for the "slight delay" LOL

love you all!  xo


----------



## sarah0108

hehe thats quite alright :D

thanks x x


----------

